# Other Languages > jQuery >  Slide Div Out

## Mxjerrett

I've come across an issue that is somewhat bothering me. I'm working on a news scroller for my web page. At the top portion of my page, there is a Section that spans the entire width of the page. There will never be more than 5 stories at the top of the page, but I'm attempting to figure out how to scroll out the current snippet to the left of the screen, and slide in the new div from the right. 

My real question is, I'm not quite sure where to start. I've been attempting to use the animate function to change the margin left, but I'm having some issues. For one, it's supposed to slide into the same place, but the new div is placed lower than the original, and I know this is due to the css, but I'm not sure on how to correct it.

For a demo of the site as it stands currently, visit: http://jdhpro.com/abc

----------


## SambaNeko

I'm not sure I'm seeing the problem on your demo site - it looks pretty good to me.  Is there a particular browser you're seeing this in?

----------


## Mxjerrett

Actually, I found a plugin that does what I like. It is bxslider, however, I would like to find a way to extend it to 100&#37; width of the screen so things slide to the center of the screen.

----------

